

Show HN: Easily implement a social referral program in your app - bdunmire
http://developer.appsp.in/

======
crunchex
Is there a specific way a developer has to integrate this into their app? Or
is it up to them? Sounds pretty cool, though, for people that like to share
their favorite apps anyway.

------
brayton
Is this what companies like Uber and Venmo use in their apps? I want to make
some $$

~~~
funmeer
Yeah! So it gives any app the ability to have a referral program like
Venmo/Uber without the hassle of building all the unique links that can track
downloads and reward the user appropriately.

------
khamoud
This is awesome!

